# "Vanilla Book" -- nice resource for charts, theory and guitar ideas



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm most interested in the charts -- which focus on the basic "vanilla" chords (and backing tracks) of jazz standards but there's a tuning and some other well-thought-out theory in there too. Quite a resource.



Fungata Online Kaufen >> Cheap Prices


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a great concept! I would love to see a version that includes melody lines. I have the "Just Standards Real Book", which is a great resource, but I wouldn't describe the chords as "vanilla".


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> That's a great concept! I would love to see a version that includes melody lines. I have the "Just Standards Real Book", which is a great resource, but I wouldn't describe the chords as "vanilla".


I think most fake books are using a specific performance as their source. I understand the sense in this, but I'm more interested in the song than the idiosyncrasies of one performance. I'd love to see the melody line, too -- that would be great. In the meantime, I listen to lots of versions and work through the harmonies with a pencil and simplify, simplify…

Did you notice that he has backing tracks for many of the songs he's charted? Backing Tracks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, the book I have makes it clear that they have charted either the "definitive performance" or else an amalgam of two or more performances. Of course for tunes that I really like, it wouldn't take a tonne of effort to combine the vanilla chords with the melody line in a chart of my own. 

I didn't notice the backing tracks - good to know!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> …
> Of course for tunes that I really like, it wouldn't take a tonne of effort to combine the vanilla chords with the melody line in a chart of my own.
> …


Like so?


----------

